# most dangerous jobs



## darkstar (Sep 20, 2005)

today on msn ... worthlooking at the home page pic as well http://msn.careerbuilder.com/custom...999419fed74a3ea6c4dc207c39bdd4-180520694-r3-1


----------



## notahacker (Sep 20, 2005)

I would like to see the BLS or (B.S. Department) seporate arborists from the green industry. We arborists do not get the recignition we deserve. When I explain to a customer that I have a dangerous job, they mostly look at me like I am exagerating. It is frustrating. I want some recignition!!!


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 20, 2005)

My insurer years ago told me that statistically we hold the 13th most dangerouus job in the world, immediately behind race car drivers. #1 was like the Marine Special forces guys.

I don't know where we are in the lineup now, right up there, though.


----------



## darkstar (Sep 20, 2005)

from my understandin we have been holding in at # 1 for 3 years now ... ie tree climbers ..next are glocaster fisherman then under water weldiers...who really knows ....there are alot of tree climbers out there ... yhea they always do lump under logging etc... dark


----------



## Xtra (Sep 20, 2005)

Dr. Ball (University of SD) stated in a seminar I attended, that we are the most dangerous profession, but usually don't rank too high because we are included with other green industry professions (landscaper, grass cutter, etc.)

The figures he gave is that we account for 1/3% (.333%) of the US work force and 6% of the fatalities.


----------



## Eagle1 (Sep 20, 2005)

I am so supprised at all of you buying into that " most dangerous" stuff".
Everyone knows marriage is the MOST DANGEROUS of all :blob5: 

Is that the truth???


----------



## smokechase II (Sep 20, 2005)

Logging is incredibly dangerous. In the 1980's Oregon and Washington were averaging one faller death a month, each.
I have a buddy that refers to tree topping as falling while chained to the stump.
I'm just a FS Fire Fighter, was a smokejumper for over 2 decades, that has huge respect for fallers.
May I add perhaps even more for arborists? No fallers need to get upset now. Relax.
You’ all earn your pay. 
Chain yourselves to a long life.


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 21, 2005)

#3 on the list, as I remember, were bomb demolition, or what is it? The guys who go in to dismantle live, ticking problems. 

I would put smokechasers pretty high up on the list, too, but I don't know where you guys fit on the 'dangerometer'. We have _much_ respect for you.


----------



## CoreyTMorine (Sep 22, 2005)

notahacker said:


> I would like to see the BLS or (B.S. Department) seporate arborists from the green industry. We arborists do not get the recignition we deserve. When I explain to a customer that I have a dangerous job, they mostly look at me like I am exagerating. It is frustrating. I want some recignition!!!



to heck with recognition, i'll take the money  

i'm happy were lumped in with the landscrapers, anything to keep us off of some OSHA beurocrates todo list is good with me. :Eye: they would probable take Aspuhnds safety manual, give it an ANSI #, and apply it industry wide. jeeze, it makes my skin crawl to even type that. "thou SHALLtie thyself directly to the tree using line of no less than 7/8" diameter and 17,ooo pounds tensile strength. furthermore, while cutting, a giant steel chain SHALL be fastened firmly about the climbers waist and secured directly to the largest part of the tree within 10'. All cutting SHALL  be performed with left handed safety scissors...."

 Dear lord, in heaven above, protect us from such a fate, we ask it in jesus name, amen.


----------



## Eagle1 (Sep 22, 2005)

Dear lord, in heaven above, protect us from such a fate, we ask it in jesus name, amen.

Very nice prayer.


----------



## CoreyTMorine (Sep 22, 2005)

my grandmother always says grace like that. BTW hows your hand?


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Sep 22, 2005)

UK statistics here http://personal.rhul.ac.uk/uhte/020/Labour 2005/Most Dangerous jobs.pdf


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Sep 22, 2005)

and guess who's number one !!


----------



## Jumper (Sep 23, 2005)

From Yahoo Canada News.....

http://news.yahoo.com/s/cpress/20050922/ca_pr_on_na/forest_deaths


----------

